# 09' Jetta on Air Lift XL's



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Corey's ([email protected]) 09' Jetta. It has 19"x8.5" front and 19"x9.5" Raderworks, and a bunch of other stuff soon to be installed. More pics on this build to come.
















































And a pic of me making motorcycle sounds with the die grinder!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks to Russ @ RaderWerks/DubKorp and Jack @ ECS for all the goodies


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

does it lay frame?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Tri-Lit)*

Not as of yet, with the factory 17"s it was layin nuts. After some wheel well mods he will be bustin plugs. I notched and left the wheel liners in there respectable homes for now. 
Its about a .5" from layin right now.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

what "wheel well" mods are we talking about? Rolling fenders? Removing fender liners? Can that really get you 1/2"?
Otherwise, it's on point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Tri-Lit)*

Fenders don't need to be rolled really in this case. There are some factory spots in the front wells that you can whack with a hammer or do some cutting on to let the tire move up some. I also might have to notch for the tie rods and drivers side half shaft also.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

good stuff. makes me wish i had a mk5.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (AlexsVR6)*

i need to stop clicking threads with airlift in the topic








i want a set so bad


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

so sick, any mods to the rears as to brackets of top nubb?


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (Alexvr)*

looks ace guys


----------



## EliteCarCraft (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: 09' Jetta on Air Lift XL's (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Looks good Jesse!! But besides you making motorcycle noises to the tune of a grinder, the bigger question is what in the heck is the what looks to be like a wheelchair hanging on the wall with bags????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

That's a wheel chair we built for one of our engineers for his 50th bday.......it's fully equipped with a depends adult diaper launcher


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

^^^ Hahaha, thats great! I was going to ask the same question.
The Jetta is looking good Corey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EliteCarCraft (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Corey- I'll send you an email when your grille and hood notch filler comes in and we get it sent out to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Subscribed.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks good! any pics of the car all the way up?


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: 09' Jetta on Air Lift XL's (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: (EliteCarCraft)*

Thanks Will


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sxedub)*

We will snap some today and throw them up here


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

if (







> 10){
trace(" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ");
} else {
trace(" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ");
}


----------



## Chon_Lee (Sep 27, 2006)

HAHA paul.


----------



## darkstar869 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 09' Jetta on Air Lift XL's (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

very nice clean look, air ride really takes this car to the next level. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: 09' Jetta on Air Lift XL's (darkstar869)*

What are the specs on those wheels...thats pretty much the look I want except I am probably going to go 18's...but be interested to know what the offset is..or for general information the lowest offset I can run without rubbing when slammed..


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*








broke?


----------

